# Tiger Lotus



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm curious about Tiger Lotus. I'm considering adding it to my 5 gallon. I am looking for input on care and maintenance as I just cannot find a lot about it and what it needs... What I have found is pretty conflicting. 

What's your experience with it? Does it grow quickly? High light or low light? My water runs about 7.8 ph which I know can be a little high for some plants. And I know that the leaves can get quite large but with proper trimmings can they be kept any smaller? 

The dwarf version... Does it grow to the top of the tank or does it stay near the bottom?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I find them easy to grow. You can determine how they grow by pinching the leaves when they get to the height you want. Or, you can let them grow the the top and provide shade.


----------

